# False Positive Results



## Donna C (Feb 9, 2008)

What are the chances of myself getting 2 false positives in a row with First Response Pregnancy Tests? 

The first one I did was obviously fainter and the second one I did 2 days later had doubled in colour and size but was still slightly fainter than I would like to see. My period isnt due for another 2 days so Im worried it could turn into a Chemical Pregnancy! If this is correct would the HCG have doubled when it did?

I have searched over and over for an answer to this question, plz help! x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Donna,

HPTs are very accurate in detecting HCG (>99%) therefore you are very unlikely to get a false positive. False negatives are more common but even they don't happen very often.

I'd say 2 positives in a row means you are pregnant   HCG levels doubling is a rough guide really and level interpretation depends on when implantation occurred. The only way to monitor accurately is through blood tests that will measure your HCG levels. If this is a natural pregnancy then your GP would normally just do a urine test to confirm pregnancy rather than a blood test, but you could ask for a blood test to ease your mind if you wanted. You do however need serial bloods on order to check that levels are rising and to confirm ongoing pregnancy.

Try not to worry; you just have to put your faith in your body that the pregnancy will continue. Take each day as it comes and find something to take your mind off it.

Lots of     and make an appointment with your GP for next week  

Maz x


----------



## Donna C (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks ever so much for replying to me question.

I had brown spotting on CD17 and have had AF like aches almost ever since and even have them slightly now. Im not due on until Wednesday. Do you also think this couple with the fact I have had 2 FAINT positives mean that I am pregnant?

Im so confused. It is a natural cycle but I am waiting to Egg Share as a donor in the forthcoming months.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Donna,

Any further sign of AF yet? How faint were the lines on the test. I'm fairly confident that if you saw 2 pink lines twice then that means you are pregnant. You are more likely to test false negative with the first response tests that false positive.

Spotting on CD 17 could possibly be implantation bleed and AF type aches are very common in early pregnancy as the womb begins to stretch to accommodate a growing baby.

Got my fingers crossed for you  

Maz x


----------



## Donna C (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Mazv,

Today is CD32 (my cycles are normally 32 days long). I have done 2 more First Response Tests since I last spoke with you and the lines have become more prominant. They are as dark as the indicator line now but when I done a urine test at my GP's surgery yesterday it was a negative! I really dont know whats going on!

I made an appt with my Fertility Clinic today and I have just got back from having my bloods done to test for the level of HCG. I am awaiting the results this afternoon. Such a hard long wait.

If they say that its negative too I will think Im going insane.

Thanks for all your support x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Donna,

Try to stay sane  if possible. The first response tests may be more sensitive than the test that the GP uses  I'd find it hard to believe that 4 HPTs were wrong. Fingers crossed that the blood test will show up a detectable HCG level. It is very early still if you are just at CD32 so levels may still be lowish.

Lots of      

Maz x


----------



## Donna C (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi mazv,

I am officially pg! Cant believe it at all. The blood test was a level of 128.9!!!!

We're so pleased, cant believe it happened naturally after 5 yrs ttc, such a shock. The GP's test were obviously wrong!

Thank you for your help and support during this last week Maz, its been appreciated X


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Donna,

See.. told you so  Am absolutely delighted for you hun  Fantastic news. Just to compare my HCG on test day after IVF was 129 and look at me now  So all looking good for you.

It might take a while to sink in but trust me it is real   Pop onto the Babydust boards (waiting for a scan thread) to chat to the other girls who are in early stages too. They'll give you plenty continued support.

Congratulations
Love
Maz x


----------



## Donna C (Feb 9, 2008)

Mwah Mwah


----------

